# Farm Bureau/Geosyntec Map Out WOTUS



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

August 28 is the day.....from Growing TN

Regards, Mike

http://growingtennessee.com/news/2015/08/farm-bureau-maps-show-massive-increase-in-epa-authority-with-wotus-rule/?utm_source=Growing+Tennessee&utm_campaign=308dc05d15-growingtennessee-daily_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_d75710df8e-308dc05d15-296641129


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm within 4000 feet of the Mississippi river in at least two directions. I live on a ridge that separates the Mississippi river valley and Illinois river valley. My ponds and dry dams feed "tributaries" that run directly to either river. I have seep springs all over the place that feed directly to ditches.

Maybe it's time to "Just say *NO*".

Ralph


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

My biggest fields are actually adjacent to a local small river.
I don't know of a local hayfield in my area that doesn't flood or quickly drain into a local tributary.
Guess I'm royally screwed by Obama now. Most other farmers in my area, too.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

rjmoses said:


> Maybe it's time to "Just say *NO*".
> 
> Ralph


Oh we couldn't do that Ralph, the liberals want to "continue discussion" on this matter into infinity.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Vol said:


> Oh we couldn't do that Ralph, the liberals want to "continue discussion" on this matter into infinity.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Lucky for them, it only takes two to have a discussion....... Don't believe me? There's another side to this story, just wait and see......we will be shipping produce along those un-navigable low lying areas within 3k feet of a already un-navigable stream......we may even use the COE to make those areas flow North....


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Vol said:


> Oh we couldn't do that Ralph, the liberals want to "continue discussion" on this matter into infinity.
> 
> Regards, Mike


I have learned over the years that "continuing discussion" is a very effective strategy for them to get what they want. It wears you down, tires you out, distracts you, until you either just give in or they can sneak something by you.

My ex-wife was very effective at this strategy, sometimes carrying on all night "discussing" why she needed whatever. Sleep deprivation and confusion would set in and I would eventually give up. That's when I learned to "Just say NO." And there are 10,000 ways of saying "No."

Ralph


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

rjmoses said:


> And there are 10,000 ways of saying "No."
> 
> Ralph


And 50 ways to leave your lover.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Tim/South said:


> And 50 ways to leave your lover.


You just slip out the back, Jack
Make a new plan, Stan
You don't need to be Coy, Roy
Just get yourself free
Hop on the bus, Gus
You don't need to discuss much
Just drop off the key, Lee
And get yourself free.....

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Tim/South said:


> And 50 ways to leave your lover.


And probably 10 ways for the old lady to whack you upside the head when you "just say NO".


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> And probably 10 ways for the old lady to whack you upside the head when you "just say NO".


After watchin the series on ID channel.....women who kill (or something like that) I'm not sure a whack upside the head is all you need to be worried about these days.....people will do anything out of greed


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

somedevildawg said:


> After watchin the series on ID channel.....women who kill (or something like that) I'm not sure a whack upside the head is all you need to be worried about these days.....people will do anything out of greed


Oh, that's exactly what I meant. Out east, and maybe where you are, "whacking" can mean a number of things....lol....but the "whacking" I'm referring to is a couple .25's in the hat.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Sounds like a few of you need to go find a new old lady on farmersonly if your that worried about her...


----------

